

Loyalty email marketing  - afridrums
http://www.eateria.co
What's your opinion on email marketing that tracks to business location and redemption
======
SpectralShards
Hmm I don't know about this website design... This main page says "Everything
you wished MailChimp, Constant Contact & Campaign Monitor were doing... but
aren't!" For a user like me that doesn't recognize any of those, I have no
idea what this site does. There isn't even an "About" link. That's a pretty
critical thing you should probably look into, quite a turn off.

